# I don't get tired of Dragon Ball Z



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

Even over 10 years later after watching Dragon Ball Z, I still don't get tired of watching it, it's the best anime I ever seen, marvel and dc are for children, it's more to do with power than actual fighting, a lot of marvel characters are 1 dimensional, one can fly, the other one can jump high, the other one runs fast, another one can be invisible, another one is strong, another one screams loud, you get the point, and most have fighting skills that are mediocre, I laugh at the though of Magneto kicking and punching when he doesn't even fight that way, he just uses his power, dragon ball z combines fighting and power into one, they train to fight on another level, 100 times gravity, etc... it's amazing. Even watching little super saiyans fight is more exciting than marvel and dc cartoons. Wolverine was a hype character, he talked, never delivered, I saw the movie, he can't even defeat ninjas, pathetic.


----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

Used to watch DBZ religiously when I was younger. Nowadays it is hard to take though. Like most animes of that style, it is just one bigger badder guy after another coming around. They train a bit, then they summon their will a bit, and eventually overcome before the next one comes around.

Not too mention all the random, pointless stuff they throw in there to stretch the episodes and series out. Takes them like 80 episodes to finally **** kick freeza.

Much prefer the original Dragon Ball anymore, the humour beats out the fighting and powering up.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

They made the excitement last. I watched all of the episodes. Even when Cell told his life story to Goku since he was born, I still watched it, it was still exciting to me.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

True, the writing could have been better, especially in regards to the fighting. The fighting and story got progressively worse as the characters got more powerful. Dragon Ball seeming the most creative and GT being absolutely terrible in literally every way lol.

I love DBZ though. There are so many great memories associated with the series and beyond the simplistic execution, there is a level of brilliance within the character development and the dialogue isn't as childish as the common children's cartoon. Believe it or not, Goku and Piccolo were big role models for me growing up.

Have any of you seen the new movie? It deviates from the standard DBZ battles, although it's not too deep into fighting like Dragon Ball.

The franchise has the potential to be more complex, more similar to the likes of Naruto and Full Metal Alchemist. They just need to get to making it happen.

DBZ is the only show I watch multiple times...I typically hate reruns, but I love the DBZ universe so much. but thank god for TeamFourStar lol


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)




----------



## Steve French (Sep 17, 2012)

And now how about that DBZ Kai crap. Not that I've watched it, but Popo is blue!


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

It's good as a kids TV series, and I've obviously got good memories from it, but today you can see that it's got a lot of filler stuff, like Pokemon and others.

Maybe when I get retired I'll rewatch it, along with the Simpsons, Futurama, The Wire and Lost. I'll be a nerd old man for like a year c:


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

I like when they scream at each other for half an episode. Oh and Mr. Popo is a nightmare being.


----------



## Crimson Lotus (Jul 26, 2013)

7 episodes of powering up, 1 episode of fighting, 7 more episodes of powering up and so on.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Steve French said:


> And now how about that DBZ Kai crap. Not that I've watched it, but Popo is blue!


Yeah, I've never watched it. He is? well that's not cool lol.
I wasn't interested since it seemed mostly the same (plus I didn't have nicktoons). Whenever genuinely new DBZ material comes out, I'm on it....

well except for that live action DBZ Evolution garbage. I will hopefully never taint my memories with that movie.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I preferred one piece.


----------



## Salvador Dali (Oct 26, 2013)

I used to watch DBZ as a child, my mother would watch it with me a lot of the time, she seemed to like it as well. I've recently got back into watching the series again since I don't remember a great deal of it, and didn't watch some of the later seasons/episodes.

I'm currently on episode 112; I have to admit that I've slowed down a bit on how often I watch it at the moment, mainly because I found the "Garlic Junior" episodes boring, and even now, they feel like a chore to watch.

Although I do like DBZ, I wouldn't call it amazing. A lot of the episodes seem to have filler in them just to get them to the 20 minute mark (like the characters just staring and growling at each other for prolonged periods of time, this always used to p*ss me off). I also used to find it a bit tedious when fights dragged on and on for several episodes as well, like the final fight with Freiza which went on for like 4-5 episodes, even though the planet was supposedly going to kaboom in 5 minutes. I was constantly thinking to myself "this has to be the longest 5 minutes ever", lol.

I never really watched any of the DC cartoons either since I found them to be a blend of painfully boring and cheesy, though I did use to be fan of X-men and Spiderman as kid, but I was more into the comics.


----------



## I Lurk Life (Oct 9, 2013)

I don't get tired of DBZ either, especially now that I know Super Saiyans are real:






*Eats like a Saiyan crew*
*Goes Super Saiyan on last minute assignments crew*
*Work ethic like Vegeta crew*
*Krillin impersonator/get owned by everyone crew*


----------



## BTAG (Jun 27, 2013)

I used to watch Dragonball Z when I was a kid, and I loved it. I also watched Dragonball Z Kai, and I can confirm Mr. Popo was his normal color scheme. 4kids had a stupid edit to avoid people thinking it was racist, but if you watch anything but the 4kids animation, he's normal. I like Dragonball Z Kai quite a bit for the record.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Salvador Dali said:


> I used to watch DBZ as a child, *my mother would watch it with me a lot of the time, she seemed to like it as well.*


That's an awesome mother you got there.

Oh & I hated the Garlic Saga. When I went to watch all the episodes I missed as a kid, I stopped after a few episodes into the Garlic Saga lol. The only thing that I liked was finding out that Piccolo could enlarge specific limbs in order to make himself stronger. I wonder why the show never had him use the technique beyond the Garlic Saga and in the original Dragon Ball.

...I still haven't watched all the episodes I missed thanks to that saga btw lol


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)

Heh, even though I acknowledge all the repetitiveness in DBZ I will always love it, brings back amazing memories from my childhood. It used to embarrass me that I still harbored affection for the show after all these years but now I just embrace it. Yes, I still have fond memories of DBZ


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)

In my closet storage I still have several action figures from the Super Battle Collection with the original packages haha


----------



## gamingpup (Jul 10, 2013)

I used to watch dragon ball as a kid on toonami xD I still remember goku telling balmer that her balls were gone.


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)

LOL! I remember watching original Dragon Ball on toonami too when I was a freshman in high school. I was always depressed and suicidal back then but Dragon Ball and DBZ always helped me get my mind off of my issues


----------



## Thedood (Nov 27, 2013)

I'll never get sick of DBZ either, it's legendary. One of my favorites!

Although I like the Japanese dub alot more, I know alot of people hate Goku's voice in the Japanese dub but I'm honestly more annoyed by his "durr.. durr.." goofy voice in the English dub.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

MobiusX said:


> dc are for children.


Rorschach might agree with you, he likes children. Although...










and then there was...










and that's just Rorschach.

I dunno man :lol

I have no opinion on Dragon Ball Z though. I watched a few episodes with my housemates once a couple of years back and it was funny in parts.

That live action movie though, what was that? We had a pirated copy (shh) it was filmed in the cinema, and some people got up to leave half way through :') that made the movie for me.


----------



## NomadicWonder (Nov 15, 2013)

I loved Dragonball Z. I used to come home from school and watch it on Toonami. Fond memories indeed. My favorite moment was when Vegita went SSJ the first time.

I still like it as an adult, but it's getting old because I've seen every episode a few times. Also, it's big strong guy vs bigger strong guy. Big strong guy eventually becomes the biggest strong guy, until a new even STRONGER strong guy comes along.

Super Saiyen! HAHHA! SSJ 35! PUNCH! KICK HAHHHHHHHHH!!! OH NO! STRONGER! MUST TRAIN TO SSJ 36! AhhhhAHHHHHHAaahhhAHH!! PUNCH KICK DOUBLE PUNCH!!!


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

I remember having a nerd-gasm first seeing a super saiyan in DBZ when I was younger :teeth 

I still watch clips on youtube every now and then for nostalgia sake.


----------



## Dresden (Dec 18, 2013)

_*Still playing budakai 3!.
Haters will hate but DBZ got me into anime, never would've seen kiddy grade or pumpkin scissors otherwise.
ooh ooh and Shingeki no kyojin!.
I'm going to take this opportunity to stop while i'm ahead here..
ehem..ghost in a shell SAC..
*_


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

I cried at the ending Dragon Ball GT when Goku became one with the dragon and when he left his family and friends on Earth and when he returned many years later to watch great grandsons fight each other


----------



## Double Entendre (Nov 22, 2013)

Yamcha is the real star of DBZ.


----------



## Tokztero (Sep 12, 2013)

MobiusX said:


> I cried at the ending Dragon Ball GT when Goku became one with the dragon and when he left his family and friends on Earth and when he returned many years later to watch great grandsons fight each other


Dragon Ball GT is the best.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

Tokztero said:


> Dragon Ball GT is the best.


not really, a lot of times especially in the beginning I felt like I was watching Rugrats


----------



## DenizenOfDespair (Aug 13, 2012)

I liked some of the songs in Dragon Ball Kai like "The Lone Warrior"


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

For the first time in 10 or so years, I have been re-watching it over the past few days (maybe since I'm on holiday). I'm on the middle of the Frieza Saga now. I've recently just watched the abridged for Season 1-3 on YT for the first time,and they were funny as hell.There are also episodes/movies on YT I have never seen before for DBZ when I was younger. I mostly remember up to the Buu Saga and to Dragonball GT when I was younger.I hate GT though. Also, I've just introduced the show to my 12 year old bro a few days ago, and he loves it too.He's reliving my childhood now. It's good to be re-watching the show though because it's been so long.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

ratherunique11 said:


> For the first time in 10 or so years, I have been re-watching it over the past few days (maybe since I'm on holiday). I'm on the middle of the Frieza Saga now. I've recently just watched the abridged for Season 1-3 on YT for the first time,and they were funny as hell.There are also episodes/movies on YT I have never seen before for DBZ when I was younger. I mostly remember up to the Buu Saga and to Dragonball GT when I was younger.I hate GT though. Also, I've just introduced the show to my 12 year old bro a few days ago, and he loves it too.He's reliving my childhood now. It's good to be re-watching the show though because it's been so long.


:hug


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

This is going to sound embarrassing but I never watched DragonBall. I plan to do this in 2014.


----------

